# Looking for breeders, again...



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

I signed up here back in 2010 and now I am finally ready to REALLY start looking for a breeder. My husband is very hesitant to spend 2000$+ for a dog. Mostly because he got lucky... REALLY lucky with a mutt that was tossed out of a moving truck's window 15 some years ago (not kidding at all). So now he just thinks that any old dog would do and I have to really prove him wrong. 

I have small children and want a family pet/companion/protector. I love the look of the DDR dogs and for a long time the only breeder I considered was Kreative Kennels out of Cali. I considered them exclusively because I couldnt find any neg reviews, and their health guarantee was tops IMO. Most of all, generally most of the breeders online scare the buggers out of me to be honest. I have read some horrible things about some of the breeders like ****name removed by MOD****. And I can not have another dog like my last. I am coming to understand that the dogs they sale at Kreative arent really geared/bred for companions. I am sure they may have one that would work out great but I was hoping someone here might know of local breeders (near Houston Texas) that I could actually go visit?

I have done some research so I know what to ask the breeders, but I would really like someone local so I can go visit/talk with and get to know them with out feeling so disconnected. Its been years at this point since I did most of my research and it looks like we will be ready for a dog right around Christmas or maybe a little before. 

If you know of someone local to my area please let me know please. I appreciate your input.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Edit: nevermind, my mistake


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Hey, if you're not set on a puppy, there is a gorgeous DDR-looking dog in the Fort Bend County animal shelter in Rosenberg.
German Shepherd Mix – Pecan Grove Fort Bend County Pets









Otherwise, I don't know of any quality breeders of DDR-type dogs in the Houston area. Rallhaus has West German Show Lines and is there in Houston; however. They come very highly recommended.


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

Man, hes a looker too!

I am not set on a puppy... my husband is. But I am not willing to get a shelter dog to be honest. I have great reservations about getting a shelter dog because I have young children. If my kids were older maybe but right now I have a 9 and 3 year old and we are talking about another baby. Getting a dog from a shelter scares me greatly... the only thing imo a really good breeder gets you is a "known" temperament/typical behavior of a GSD. Going to the shelter you could end up with some aggressive dog or worse and not even know it until its to late. 

I'm not saying there cant be good dogs there because I know you can, I'm just not willing to risk it.


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

Emoore said:


> Edit: nevermind, my mistake


??

Did I step on toes here or are they not a good breeder? I could just be sensitive to this. I hope I didnt offend about the shelter dogs. Thats not why I am here. I just cant go that way with my experiences.

BTW thanks for the line on Rallhaus. The reviews look awesome and they are really close to me.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

It's fine to ask for kennel recommendations - there is a no-breeder-bashing rule on the forum, so negative experiences and comments need to be take to PM, but positive responses are okay on the open forum. 

I do not know anything about the Kennel you mentioned, but keep in mind that a good breeder who knows dogs will be able to match you with the right pup. Not all the puppies in a working litter will show the same level of drive and energy as a top working prospect. Some will be more easy-going and laid back, and may make a perfect match as a family companion. If you find a breeder that you like and trust, then let them know exactly what you are looking for, and they will do their best to match the right pup for you. An ethical breeder will come right out and let you know if they think that they have what you want.


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

Narny said:


> ??
> 
> Did I step on toes here or are they not a good breeder? I could just be sensitive to this. I hope I didnt offend about the shelter dogs. Thats not why I am here. I just cant go that way with my experiences.
> 
> BTW thanks for the line on Rallhaus. The reviews look awesome and they are really close to me.


Don't worry, I suspect Emoore had you confused with somebody else.

In terms of shelter dogs, would you consider a rescue that had a dog long enough to do some evaluating etc? Directly from the shelter can be rough because they will act differently than in a home, but a rescue dog that has been in a foster home will probably have more details on a dog's temperament. Also, maybe you could look at older dogs from breeders?


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

Sorry about the kennel bashing, I didnt realize and now I cant edit it. 

I think I am going to look into the Rallhaus German Shepherds. My husband will like being able to actually go and pick up the dog. Meet see them etc. Plus their reviews from what I read are awesome.

As far as Kreative goes I have talked to them on the phone a number of times and they have been super helpful and answered many of my questions. Thanks for the advice. I am sure I will be posting more often now that its getting closer to crunch time.


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

OriginalWacky said:


> Don't worry, I suspect Emoore had you confused with somebody else.
> 
> In terms of shelter dogs, would you consider a rescue that had a dog long enough to do some evaluating etc? Directly from the shelter can be rough because they will act differently than in a home, but a rescue dog that has been in a foster home will probably have more details on a dog's temperament. Also, maybe you could look at older dogs from breeders?



I would consider a dog thats been in long term placement, but my DH is CONVINCED that while you might form a bond its not going to be as strong a bond as a puppy (12-15 weeks old). 

I tried for a LONG time to talk him into older (potty trained) dogs and he refused. He would have to absolutely fall in love for him to be open to an older dog.

Actually the breeder Emoore pointed out to me has a 7 month old long hair thats pretty great on paper. I have been pushing DH to think of under a year as a puppy. This way you can A get a better idea of who they are as a dog and B they might be house broken... I hate house breaking. Of course I have only ever kept special needs (dogs with mental disorders) so a dog that learns this pretty quick would be a refreshing change.


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

If I were in Texas, I would be happy to get a dog from Germelhaus (=:= Germelhaus German Shepherd Dogs =:= Breeding Top Working Schutzhund GSDs) or Van Meerhout (Van Meerhout German Shepherds) -- most of their dogs are working lines, so (as with any breeder) you'll want to make sure they have a litter/puppy with the right energy level for you.

I also have corresponded with this breeder -- he has DDR line GSDs from very good bloodlines. I do not know him personally and have never done business with him, so this is not quite a recommendation.  But he has some very nice looking dogs with very good DDR bloodlines: OELMANS DORF K-9 | East German and Czech | (von Stephanitz) German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Narny said:


> Sorry about the kennel bashing, I didnt realize and now I cant edit it.


It's fine, don't worry. I removed the breeder name for you, and from what I've read and heard, your instinct about that breeder is probably right on. 

I think there are more bad breeders out there than good ones, so you are being smart in doing your homework beforehand.


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

Castlemaid said:


> I think there are more bad breeders out there than good ones, so you are being smart in doing your homework beforehand.


Exactly! Its just so hard to tell the good from the bad. If I was willing to take in dogs like I used to that would be one thing but now I just want a normal dog that acts like they should, not a dog with mental illness from being stuck in a kennel to long. I have had dogs that ate anything from glass to screws to paper and another dog that suffered from serious low self esteem who would empty her bladder anywhere for any reason. I just cant be heart broken like that again.


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

I will start reserching the ones you all have posted. Thank you I greatly appreciate it. Its a good beginning.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Narny said:


> ??
> 
> Did I step on toes here or are they not a good breeder? I could just be sensitive to this. I hope I didnt offend about the shelter dogs. Thats not why I am here. I just cant go that way with my experiences.
> .


No, no... you're fine. I saw on your previous posts where you had posted a thread to the effect of "Free German Shepherd. . . just don't have time for him" back in October. I was asking why in the world were you looking for a puppy if you had just given away a dog in October. But then I realized you were re-posting something you'd found on Craigslist---- it wasn't that you were giving away your own dog. It was late last night and I wasn't firing on all cylinders. Like I said, my mistake.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Christine and Narny. . . sent you both PM's about Ohlmansdorf. If I'm wrong, Christine, please feel free to correct me.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

depending on what you want any old dog could do. for $2,000.00
plus you're going to find a very nice GSD. good luck
in your search.



Narny said:


> I signed up here back in 2010 and now I am finally ready to REALLY start looking for a breeder. My husband is very hesitant to spend 2000$+ for a dog. Mostly because he got lucky... REALLY lucky with a mutt that was tossed out of a moving truck's window 15 some years ago (not kidding at all).
> 
> >>> So now he just thinks that any old dog would do and I have to really prove him wrong. <<<


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> depending on what you want any old dog could do. for $2,000.00
> plus you're going to find a very nice GSD. good luck
> in your search.


I agree, thanks.


----------



## stoli2003 (Aug 24, 2011)

*pip a pup*

We choose Vollkommen German Shepherds for our little boy we have. He is 11 weeks old. They have a vast knowledge for the breed, these are also on the higher end but I believe in this case you get what you pay for. Check them out it was worth the wait and drive to Amarillo Texas.


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

I have decided on a breeder! 

After all the advice (thank you everyone, so much) and soul searching and talks with my husband of what we really want/need from our new dog we have decided on eurosportK9. 

I have exchanged emails with the breeder and I told her all about us and our plans and squarely laid it at her feet. If she thought that we would be over whelmed by one of her pups then I too would agree and my dream of owning one of the working line gsd. But after contemplation on her end and a few exchanges of emails she believes one of her dogs would be a good fit. Her only concern was making sure we were willing/understood the need to exercise the dog which is a big part of it. 

I am so excited! She asked us what color and sex we wanted but honestly... as long as its the best dog for us I could care less. From that breeding the colors and look of the dog is bound to be beautiful. 

How did you decide what sex you wanted... I simply want to have first pick of the pups.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

They breed nice dogs!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

My female is out of a eurosport dam, love her to death, she is ALOT of fun


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

Taunya is a very good friend of mine. The dogs are very nice, I have several.


----------

